

Wikipedia Appeal - wicknicks
http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Appeal7/en

======
lzw
I do not support wikipedia because you cannot correct errors and
misinformation on that site. Editors who have apparently been around for a
long time and got a lot of power by editing a lot of pages on wikipedia, will
reverse edits that disagree with their preconceived notions.

This was the situation on a page where I participated directly in the events
in question, was a first hand witness, am a domain expert, and was simply
stating facts.

Reality disagreed with the editors ideology, and therefore, I was unable to
correct the propaganda (which is what deliberate misinformation is.)

While I will refer to wikipedia on occasion, I will not trust it for anything
that could have a political bias (which includes the entirety of economics and
finance) and will not give them any money. Nor will I attempt to edit to
correct errors. Now I just laugh at them.

~~~
ilkhd2
It depends what you use Wikipedia for. As a source for political info it might
be good or bad but you cannot rely on single source for this kind of
information anyway. Math/physics articles are pretty decent, however.

~~~
lzw
Yeah, this was a page about a product. A product that leftists have an opinion
about, but are generally pretty ignorant about.

